# RiverBug Tube Fly method



## River Ranger (Dec 11, 2016)

This tip is especially for salmon and trout fisheries!
In Finland it has been develop a new way to make effective tube flies, and it´s called a RiverBug -method!
Now it´s Super easy to start tube fly tying and they still give you fish for real 
Personally I have got over a hundred salmon and trout in 1.5 years of fishing.

Here´s a link to presentation video how it works out when working on it!




 
Easy and fun to tye...and catch fish with it!

Cheers,

-Juhani/ River Ranger


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, I think I'd rather fish an intruder or bunny leech.


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

*River Bug*

This head design looks very good especially with the brass variant.

The tube flies are fantastic for salmon and sea trout and I have used them extensively. With late summer salmon and sunny days we go down to #16 micro tubes even. You fish them in the surface and you can fish them at the depth you choose. So there is no discussion about their usefulness in freshwater situation.

However they make even greater sense in the salt. How many flies do we throw away because of a rusted hook? If you use tube flies you can discard the hook but the fly stays. I use tubes exclusively fishing around here. You can tie all you favorites in a tube version. The tubes are also simpler to tie. Give them a try and experiment.

Jonas

Certified Casting Instructor
www.everyjonahhasawhale.com


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

jonasmagn said:


> This head design looks very good especially with the brass variant.
> 
> The tube flies are fantastic for salmon and sea trout and I have used them extensively. With late summer salmon and sunny days we go down to #16 micro tubes even. You fish them in the surface and you can fish them at the depth you choose. So there is no discussion about their usefulness in freshwater situation.
> 
> ...


You can do the same with any articulated shank fly.


----------



## River Ranger (Dec 11, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the comments!
That brass variant was totally fatal here on my home river and swedish deeper rivers in the north.
Even I mainly fish them with spinfly I belive it should work on Fly Equipments also...attleast my friend tested it in Vancouver Island and one single tube give for one guy nearly 20 chums and chinooks in one stand...until a big one took it 
Our test fishing in Campbell River this fall Give us two over 150st of chinooks...and a bunch of cohos. 
Here is some pictures (270+) that RiverBug tubes has given so far:
http://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...?key=dGNUbE83VzVVNjduYnBJZ1dUSnVpd1FSR3lGb3NB

Here I test it on our Waters with my frieds 




 
Cheers,

-Juhani


----------

